# best sump pump for my 220



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

looking for a pump for my 220. the pump i have now is way to noisy . so i was looking at this one. Speedwave Variable Speed DC Water Pump (1320 GPH)
will it be big enough? thanks in advance.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

that is a really nice pump as you know it can be toned down to match overflows and such.I must ask your looking for submersable? also whats the height its pumping? normally I think thats a great option and ive heard good things but thats not all I would use for flow alone.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

You're paying a premium for the variable speed. Will you ever use it? If not, better to get a pump that is suited to your needs. Figure out how many times you want to turn the water over per hour, and go from there. Take into account pressure head when considering pumps. Some of them have huge GPH at 0' head, but degrade rapidly the higher you pump the water. High quality pumps will not degrade as much.

Also, if you have to heat the water, having an energy efficient pump that is submersible has little benefit, because one that uses more energy will just in turn heat your water.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got a "quiet one" from JL Aquatics! its excellent and they will help you out with what size you need. I also recumbent putting a valve in line so you can control the flow if its to much


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have used a marineland for years now on like four different tanks and its never ever skipped a beat


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

im not sure what I'm really after. i don't need variable speed its just for freshwater. i have a little giant pes-1000-pw and a jebao wp-3000 and it had a little giant 3-mdqx-sc that was dead but was the original pump from the setup. looks like the original pump was around 875gph and 6 feet. and the tank from sump to top of tank is around 6 feet.


----------

